# Richard Sibbes on contentment and the covenant of grace



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 14, 2021)

Is it not a point worth our learning to know the constancy of God’s love, with whom we are in a gracious covenant? And then again, we learn much wisdom how to manage our life hereby, even in the intercourse of our changes, to be now rich, now poor, now high, now low in estate. Wisdom is gotten by experience in variety of estates. He that is carried on in one condition, ho hath no wisdom to judge of another’s estate, or to carry himself to a Christian in another condition, because he was never abased himself. He looks very big at him. He knows not how to tender another, that hath not been in another’s condition. And therefore to furnish us, that we may carry our selves as Christians, meekly, lovingly, and tenderly to others, God will have us go to heaven in variety, not in one uniform condition in regard of outward things.

_Use_. Learn hence _not to quarrel with God’s government_; for though he alters our conditions, yet he never alters his love. A Christian is unmoveable in regard of the favour of God to him, and in regard of sanctifying grace. …

For more, see Richard Sibbes on contentment and the covenant of grace.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

